# VR6 Turbo Conversion Help



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi guys.
I'm after a bit of advise because you lot over here seem to have done loads of these conversions.Here in the UK it isn't normally done.I have a Vento VR6(Jetta 3) with a 2.8 engine.I have recently bought a 2.9 engine with low miles which i am going to turbo.I have bought a turbo,manifold,injectors etc.I will be running stock internals,but have a few questions.Where can i get the head spacer from and how much does it cost?Do you lot normally run with the standard fuel pump in the tank or is it necessary to uprate it?Same with the fuel pressure regulator?Also where do you take the oil feed and returns from for the turbo?I'm trying to get the engine almost built up before i put it in,so its just a case of intercooler and pipework and management.Also i hear a lot about c2 management,is this a chip that can be fitted into my own ecu?can i just purchase the chip and how much?
cheers
any help appreciated
pete


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

a few things.
1. i would install the engine and drive it for a few days to make sure all is good with it. you can put the headspacer in first and just drive with lowered compression. it wont be bad.
2. headspacer is like $200 USD.
3. stock fuel pump for 300whp or under
4. additional inline pump for over 300whp.
5. C2 should be able to get you software. you'll have to ask them though.
6. stock FPR
7. oil feed come off above the oil filter on the housing. oil drain goes into a tapped oilpan or you can tap the block.


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (jhayesvw)*

thanks for advice.the engine is fine as i know the mk2 that it came out of which now has an R32 engine.It has also had the timing chains and tensioner done.Where would you fit the inline pump?Under the bonnet or underneath the car?Also would you tap the sump at the front near the oil filter?How do you take the feed,is there a blank there on the housing?


_Modified by petevr6 at 7:20 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

Also is there a way to hide the intercooler.I want it discreet and dont want an intercooler sticking out of the bumper.I also notice you use blow off valves,do you get much benefit,or is it just the sound?
cheers
pete


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

the inline can be under the car (preferred) or in the hood (bonnet) not in the trunk (boot) LOL j/k
as for the feed, there are 3 tapped holes on top of your oil filter housing. T off of one and run oil to the turbo. you can check Kineticmotorsport.com for install instructions on their kit. it should have that in there. 
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (jhayesvw)*

So would you mount the inline near the fuel filter?Between the filter and the engine?Also do you recommend taking the power from the standard fuel pump or running a separate relay and wiring?The other thing is i see different people run the intercooler piping the opposite way.I see one running the outlet to the intercooler down from the turbo and to the left(looking at the engine) and others up from the turbo and above the gearbox down to the cooler and up the left side to the throttle body????What do people recommend?
any advice welcome
pete


_Modified by petevr6 at 7:37 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

Also what diameter piping do you use?and what diameter is your normal intake outlet to the intercooler?
thanks
pete


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

2.5" pipe is what mostly everyone runs


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (92gtikid)*

thanks,
but still confused as to the fuel pump situation??if i mount the inline near the fuel filter,can i take the power from the standard fuel pump or do i need to run another relay and wiring?also is there a way to keep the intercooler behind the bumper rather than on show?
thanks pete


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

also still dont know what way to run the intercooler/inlet piping.any advise appreciated
pete


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

you should place the pump AFTER the filter. i did my buddies right next to it and ran lines accordingly.
you can hide your intercooler depending on which size you choose. 
do you have A/C? are you keeping it? you can move your radiator back 1" on the right side of the car and make most 2.5" fit. if you want a 3" it takes more work. if you remove your a/c ( i refuse to) its easy to get almost anything in there.
ic piping can go one of a few ways. under the car, or around the engine. its up to you.


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (jhayesvw)*

cheers for advise.my vr6 doesnt have air con so its going to be less messing about.i just dont want to hack away at the bumper,and would rather the intercooler fitted nicely behind.regarding the fuel pump,did you take the power from the original fuel pump or run separate wiring.i presume you run both pumps at the same time??
thanks again
pete


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (petevr6)*

you run a separate fused wire from the battery to a relay (under the rear seat works). 
then take signal from the original pump. ground the relay and the new pump. 
and power from the relay to the new pump.
relay should be an automotive 30Amp.
i just did this like 2 weeks ago on a buddy's car.


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (jhayesvw)*

You're a star.will put some pics up soon.before i start all the work.i have all new doors and boot(trunk- lol).i have had the car a long time and it has been used and abused.but needs a lot of work now,despite being used every day.it has done 213k miles(not kilometers!!!).you will have to work it out.its a lot anyway!!
thanks again
pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

if you want stealth, look into running an air-water intercooler.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

Noone will ever know!!!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

very tidy.
that is the ONE thing i like about AWIC setups.
they look GREAT!!
problem is that they dont really work as great as they look. are heavy, and often stop working (pump).


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

that looks good but think i will be sticking with the standard inlet.i dont mind having a nice shiny ic but just dont want it sticking out the bumper,just shining nicely behind the slats!just so people in the know will know what it is but doesnt look out of place.all help appreciated-just one other thing.at what point do you need to uprate the maf sensor and how?
cheers
pete


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Turbo Conversion Help (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_you run a separate fused wire from the battery to a relay (under the rear seat works). 
then take signal from the original pump. ground the relay and the new pump. 
and power from the relay to the new pump.
relay should be an automotive 30Amp.
i just did this like 2 weeks ago on a buddy's car.

Can you just confirm that you leave the original pump connected so they are both running
cheers
pete


----------



## petevr6 (Nov 14, 2004)

anybody?
do you run the standard fuel pump aswell or just use it as a pickup?also presume i use the standard fpr??i'm getting there slowly,got most of the bits now.
pete


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (petevr6)*

yeah both of your pumps will work in conjuction with each other and use the stock FPR


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

if you going to order c2 id do it now you may receive it some time next year and if ur lucky it may be the right software for ur car i was unlucky after 5 months waiting for wrong obd1 software i had to sent back for a refund i went standalone ecu i can give you advise on a rhd kit parts so the servo is not in the way. pop over to rotherham if you fancy chat and a drive in a turbo vr. i have a 4inch maf spare and some 36lb injectors if ur intrested these will run spot on with your stock ecu to test them


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

petevr6 is ur car is obd1 and you want to run 440cc injectors. i dont think c2 does software for 440cc inless it has a dizzy... also does your car have a five wire maf or a 4 wire maf if its a 5 wire they only do 30lb injector software if its a 4wire coilpack i think highest is a 36lb software for obd1 just some things for you to check out


----------

